# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.6 released: -- World's First Again! --

## mohamed73

*-Added I747, T999 IMEI repair - First In The World!!!  -Added i9100 Android 4.1.2 Direct Unlock support - No Root Required! - First In The World!!!  -Added I9305, N7105, T889, I317,  S5360, S5363, S5369, B5510, S5570i, S5830i, S5839i IMEI repair  -Added Relock to Network function for several models* (ex. i9300, i9100, i9250, etc...)  *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version can be downloaded from:
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- NsPro Support Area*

----------

